# Bo'Sun RDA: featuring velocity-posts and top/side airflow



## Alex (30/12/15)

*"[imgur review] SWMO Bo'Sun RDA: designed by local Missouri vape shop featuring velocity-posts, 8mm juice well and top/side airflow ($45)" by rastal3x in electronic_cigarette*
(source) · 11 hours ago




Standard packaging. Package includes spare o-rings and screws, two coils and a hex key.




Here she is on my boxer mod. The Bo'sun is a 22mm RDA. It looks and feels like absolute quality. Only downside for me is the highly polished stainless steel. Definitely a fingerprint magnet. I prefer a brushed look, but that is subjective.




Top airflow with the top cap on. This cap can be removed to expose two more air slots (will see later). This "drip tip" is designed to fit any 510 drip tip, although it'll make it much taller than I prefer. This is the first true con so far.




Standard bottom engraving with serial number. Copper pin (does not appear to be adjustable, but protrudes enough for hybrid mods).




Another look of the fully assembled RDA. The engraving is deep and attractive. Here you can see the "drip tip" again. You really have to add a drip tip on top, otherwise it will be too short and potentially burn your lips or cover up the airholes. I found a bit of a workaround which you'll see later.




The top airflow with the top cap removed. This is how I prefer to use this RDA.




With the top cap removed, the drip tip is the perfect height. Also, here is the deck (forgive my build). The juice well is the deepest I've seen and the post holes on the two-post design are the largest I've seen. Simply the best deck in existence IMO.






A look of the deck without a build (stock photo from SWMO website). I can fit two full glass droppers of juice without over dripping.




Here in the foreground you can see the drip tip which is attached to the top airflow holes and the side airflow adjustment. To adjust the side airflow you turn the drip tip. The next picture explains how this all fits together.




Basically, you take the drip tip/AFC piece and slide it up the barrel. The biggest downside here is that when assembled, the drip tip/AFC can fall in if you push down on the drip tip. The o-rings are good, but it can still fall in with little pressure. So when adjusting the side airflow via the drip tip/AFC, you have to pull up before turning. Also, you can note the size and shape of the top airholes. The air flows from the air slots on the top cap, through to the airholes on the drip tip/AFC. It really gives phenomenal flavor considering the size of the chamber.

reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...mgur_review_swmo_bosun_rda_designed_by_local/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

